

Apple vs. Google ads: What are they selling? - shawndumas
http://www.tipb.com/2011/05/04/apple-google-ads-selling/

======
joebadmo
Very strange, confused, and seemingly self-contradictory post. The author is
not trying to dissuade anyone from using Google services and is a heavy user
of G services himself. One would assume, then, that he doesn't find those
services creepy. Why, then, is the ad, which seems like a fair representation
of those services to me, creepy?

What a strange thing to try to convince others of the creepiness of something.
I think if on watching I didn't find it creepy, then that means it wasn't
creepy to me. I imagine if I found G services to be creepy, I might find the
ad to be creepy, but not otherwise.

I found it to be quite an effective ad. It showcases exactly how G services
and tech at large are supposed to enhance our lives.

